# [c++] Tastendruck erkennen



## derlippe (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bastel grad unter Linux an einem C++-Programm.
Mein Problem ist nun: Wie kann ich mit C++ Tastendrücke erkennen?
Für Windows gibts zu diesem Thema einige Tutorials, nur für Linux konnte ich nichts passendes finden!
Kennt ihr ein Tutorial dazu? Oder habt ihr  evtl. ein Code-Beispiel dafür?

Tschau
derlippe


----------



## Lampe (7. Juni 2004)

Wie meinst du das genauer?

Tastendruck einfach die Eingabe mit dem Ascii Zeichensatz vergleichen bzw. mit den Buchstaben direkt. if( taste == 'a' ) { }


----------



## derlippe (7. Juni 2004)

Meinte eigentlich erstmal überhaupt das Erkennen eines Tastendrucks.
Also: Welche Funktion gibt mir den Wert der aktuell gedrückten Taste zurück?
Welcher Wert das dann speziell ist, ist erstmal egal.


----------



## Chri$ (8. Juni 2004)

getchar()


----------



## Martin Schroeder (17. Juni 2004)

getchar() nimmt alle bis ENTER
für eine einzelnen Tastendruck ohne eingabetaste benutzt man getch()


----------

